
Ask HN: Best personal development and productivity books - msh
Hi<p>I was thinking that HN would be a good source of recommendations for good personal development/motivational/productivity books.<p>So what books have given the most to your life?
======
leashless
"The Calm Technique" which is the best no fluff guide to meditation. Note the
author's other works are distinctly more woo.

"Structure of Scientific Revolutions" which is critical for understanding how
long change really takes, and spotting areas where revolutionary change is
overdue.

"Pritikin's Testament" (also published as "Jesus was an Ad Man") which is The
Bible on human communication from one of the original Mad Men. The original
name was just to attract controversy, it's not a Parable of Jesus the
Advertiser or anything dumb like that. The author worships the three martini
lunch.

"Angel Tech" by Antero Alli for it's devastating analysis of what makes people
tick, and how to rework your own clockwork. Owes more to improv theatre than
shamanism, regardless of its name.

"The Outsider" by Colin Wilson. This book has aged strangely, and it's up to
you if he's describing adolescence or asberger's syndrome, but you can't get
your head around social difference through the ages in an easier way.

$0.02 etc.

------
casca
<http://www.hnstore.co/> might be useful for seeing the most referenced books
on HN.

------
henrik_w
"How to win friends and influence people" by Dale Carnegie. A classic (the
title sounds manipulative, but the book isn't).

------
aryehen
Aaron Swartz's Raw Nerve.

<http://www.aaronsw.com/weblog/rawnerve>

------
matthewsalud
Must read books Rework Purple Cow Louder Than Words Mob Rules

Then read my blog when I relaunch it BossTycoon.com a blog about entrepreneur
lifestyle

------
timmm
Wake Up Productive is an awesome program.

Also books by Tony Shwartz

------
dylanhassinger
The Four Hour Workweek

~~~
matthewsalud
Def a good book! I want to get 4 hour chef next

